# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  كيف تسعد زوجتك

## ابن البلد

إن العطاء يستمر وينمو بالتشجيع والمكافآت، ونادرا ما نجد إنسانا يستمر في العطاء من غير تشجيع أو مكافأة، والعلاقة الزوجية كذلك تستمر، ويستمر العطاء فيها بين الزوجين إذا كافأ كل طرف الآخر، والمكافأة لا يشترط فيها أن تكون مكلفة أو أن تكون مالية وأمامنا هناك أفكار كثيرة تمكن الزوجين أن يكافئ كل واحد منهما الآخر من غير أن تكلفه المكافأة شيئا، فهناك المكافأة النفسية، وهناك المعنوية وغيرها الكثير. 
ان المكافأة الزوجية هي: 

رمز التقدير والاحترام للعلاقة الزوجية، وكلما كثرت المكافآت بين الطرفين كلما ازداد الحب وقوي الانسجام. 

المكافأة الأولى: 

"التربيت على الظهر" فلو أن الزوج ربت على ظهر زوجته بضربات خفيفة ثم حرك يده مرارا من منتصف الظهر إلى أعلى الرقبة، وقام بهذا التصرف بعد موقف جميل أو تصرف لطيف صدر من الزوجة، فان هذا التربيت يعتبر مكافأة زوجية تسعد الزوجة وتحب أن تكرر موقفها حتى تحصل على هذه المكافأة لنفسها وكذلك لو كافأن الزوجة زوجها "بالتربيت على ظهره". 

المكافأة الثانية: 

"الابتسامة في الوجه" وهي تعطي الشعور بالتقدير للموقف الذي حصل بين الزوجين فتدعمه معنويا وخصوصا إذا ما أضيف إليها الإمساك باليد والشد عليها فان ذلك يعبر عن الفرح والامتنان من التصرف الذي قام به أحد الزوجين و "الابتسامة صدقة" كما أخبر الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. 

المكافأة الثالثة: 

"الشكر بحرارة وصدق" فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة وشكر أحد الزوجين للآخر على الموقف الذي وقفه يعطيه تأكيدا بأن عمله صحيح ومقبول عند الطرف الآخر ولكن بشرط أن يكون الشكر بصدق وحرارة. 

المكافأة الرابعة: 

"التقدير العلني" كأن يمدح الزوج زوجته أمام الأبناء أو تمد الزوجة زوجها أمام أهله أو المدح أمام الأصدقاء، بمعنى أن يكون المدح بصوت مسموع وعلني فيسعد الطرف الممدوح عند سماع هذا التقدير أو يفرح عندما ينقل له الخبر فيزيد عطاؤه وحبه للعلاقة الزوجية. 

المكافأة الخامسة: 

"رسالة شكر" وفكرتها أن يكتب احد الزوجين رسالة شكر وتقدير على الجهود الذي يبذلها الآخر من أجل العائلة، ويغلفها بطريقة جميلة ثم يقدمها له على اعتبار أنها هدية، فمثل هذه اللحظات لا تنسى من قبل الزوجين، وتطبع في الذاكرة معنى جميلا للحياة الزوجية. 

المكافأة السادسة: 

"شهادة تقدير" وفكرة هذه المكافأة أن يذهب أحد الزوجين إلى الخطاط فيكتب له بخطه الجميل شهادة تقدير للطرف الآخر، ثم يوقع عليها من الأسفل بتوقيع (زوجك المخلص) مثلا، ثم يضع هذه الشهادة في إطار (برواز) ويقدمها للطرف الآخر ليعلقها في غرفة النوم أو الصالة. وان كان أحد الزوجين يحسن التعامل مع الكومبيوتر فيمكن أن يصممها بالكومبيوتر ولا تكلفه شيئا. 

ولكن تكون رمزا للوفاء الزوجي وشعارا يراه الأبناء كل يوم معلقا في البيت، واني أعرف صديقا قدم لزوجته كأسا مثل كؤوس الفائزين في المسابقات، وكتب عليه كلمات شكر وثناء عليها معبرا عن جهودها التي بذلتها للبيت وللأولاد، ويمكن لأحد الزوجين أن يقدم للطرف الآخر درعا تذكاريا.. 

مكافآت أخرى: 

وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على المكافآت المجانية في العلاقة الزوجية، مثل إشراك الطرف الآخر في القرارات العائلية، أو الموافقة على طلب لأحد الطرفين كان مرفوضا سابقا، أو تدليك احد الزوجين للآخر أو طبع قبلة بعد تميز في العمل أو موقف أو تقديم الشاي والحلويات، كأن يضع أحد الزوجين اللقمة في فم الآخر، ويرفق لك بعبارات مثل (وهذه مكافأة لك على..) وتذكر العمل ثم ترافقها بابتسامة وضحكة. 

وهكذا يمكن للزوجين أن يُبدعا في المكافآت المجانية فيما بينهما..

----------


## عمدة

اي نعم   

واحنا محتاجين نتعلم ونقراء المفيد 
مثل هذة الموضيع كي نتذكر 

اللة يبارك فيك     عظيممممممممممم

----------


## ابن مصر

واللة كلامك صح 

واحنا عارفين 

ولكن النسيان  يا صديقي

----------


## saroo02

بارك اللة فيك ياخي واللة كلامك جميل 
ونحتاج اكتر واكتر

----------


## ta3mia

صحيح إن العطاء يستمر و ينمو بالمكافئة ، بس الكلام ده مع الأطفال
هنا الرجل  ينظر لما سيعود عليه من تلك النقاط  ،التي أسميتها بالمكافئات ، بس بصراحة هي جابت لي نقطه
يعني يا فرحت قلبي لما جوزي يقولي شاطره يا أموله ،،، كسبنا صلاة النبي ،، وبعدين ، فين الحاجات الملموسة ، إحنا ها نضحك على بعض 
الحاجات دي اللي بتقول عليها المفروض تكون أسلوب حياه مش مكافئه لما يكون المزاج عال ، يعني من واجب الزوج انه يعامل زوجته بحنيه  و الزوجة مهياش قطه ، ولا عيل بيببي صغير ها يطبطب عليه تقوم تفرح ، و بعدين ، نروح علي موضوع الابتسامة  وهي سنه عن الرسول الكريم و هو صلي الله عليه و سلم قال إن  ابتسامه الزوجة بوجه زوجها صدقه و العكس صحيح يعني ، انتم الكسبانين ، من تلك المكافئه تاخدو حسنات علي افانا ، و بعدين ايه حكاية الشكر بحرارة دي ، هي زوجتك واحد صاحبك ها تاخد اديه بين اديك و تقوله شكرا قوي قوي قوي ، في ايه ، فين الحضن J   التقدير العلني ،،، يعني يجيب مكرفون ،،، لا ،،، بجد دي حلوه و أعجبتني قوي ،،، علشان دي تغرس في نفوس الأطفال احترام ألام ،  بس حكاية رسالة شكر دي و سعه شويه  المهم انا مش عايزا  اتقل عليك اكثر من كدا و أرجوك بلاش تكرهني ،،،، بس انا شايفه النقط دي تكون في محلها لو كانت أسلوب تعامل مدير مع موظف ،،، رأيك ايه

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

معلش يا طعميه .............. مش معاكي المره دي ....... 

أصل إحنا بصراحه كلنا بنعامل الغريب كأنه هو الحبيب ........ 
بس بننسى الناس القريبه مننا بجد ............. 

يعني أبسط حاجه لو خبطنا حد وإحنا ماشين في الشارع لازم نوقف ونعتذر .. بس لو حصل كده في البيت ............. مع أي حد  ....... 
ما أظنش حد هيكلف خطره ويقول معلش ................

علشان كده ............. لازم نفكر في حبايبنا الأول ....... 
مش بس زوجاتنا كمان (الوالدين) ...  يعني قبل ما نفكر في نفسنا 
نفكر فيهم الأول ......... هما عايزين إيه ...... إيه إلي هيريحهم ...........

لأن إلي ما لوش خير في والديه .. ما لوش خير في أي حد ثاني

مش كده ولا إيه  يا طعميه يا طعمه  :confused:  :;):

----------


## ta3mia

يا انسة فيرجو ... ايه فيرجو دي ... ما علينا 
المهم انا انتقادي ان الواحده مننا مش تقديرها بالشكل ده يعني الكلام ده للعيال
الصغيرة في البيت نقول لهم شاطرين .. و برافو .. بس الزوجات في اساليب اخري  ... بالعربي الصريح   . الهدايا ... دي احلي طرق الشكر  .. يعني الكلام ما بينفعشي في الزمن ده .. كل واحد يضحك على مراته بكلمتين .. و كسبنا صلاة النبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) بعدين .... ايه اللي يحصل ... 
 ::p:

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::rolleyes::  

إنت ليه ماديه قوي كده يا طعميه ؟!!؟



:D

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههه 
في أيه يا حجه طعمية
كل حاجه هدايا مأنت عارفه ان الزوج بتكون حالته المادية منيله 
يعني لازم العقد والألماظ
و البلاوي دي 
و مفيش كلمة حلوة 
بسمة لطيفة 
حاجه ملموسه ماشي 
بس مش لازم دهب وألماظ ولا أيه رأيك 
 :;):  

و علي العموم ميس فيرجوا معناها العذراء يا أستاذه 


 :;):  :D  تحياتي للمدييات أنا عن نفسي أستنه من مراتي الملموس ماشي 
بس مش لازم جواهر وهداياااااااااا وبعدين الكلمة الطيبة تكسبي بيها كل شيء ..................................................  .....

----------


## ta3mia

يا ست الكل يا فرجو ... انا مش مادية و انتي حاولي تحسي بالموضوع ده ::p:  
 انا مش بقول ذهب ولا الماظ ... ابدا ... ابدا ... الهدية ضرورية ... ولا زم تفهمي  :Mad:   لو وردة تكون كفاية ... مش لازم حاجة غالية ... بس حاجة مادية ... الكلام كثير اللي عايز كلام يجي يعبي ... بس فعل .... مفيش

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

شكله مش نافع معاكي الإقناع ......... 
خلاص بقى ........ عملك إيه .......... 

يلى ...... برحتك   :6:   :;):

----------


## saroo02

:D 
بصراحة يا جماعة الموضوع دة جميل جدا وطعمية معاها حق وفريجوا معاها حق يا جماعة الحياة الزوجية مش بتتبني بالكلام والزوجين بسعدهم الكلام من غير فعل والفعل لوحدة مينفعشي يعني المواقف لية متكونشي كلام حلو وفعل مع الكلام بمعني انا اكون حنين اوي مع زوجتي وبردة ميمنعشي إني اجيب هدية ليها بس مش علطول لحسن تاخد علي كدة ههههههههههههههههههههههه وبعدين جيبي ميستحملشي الكلام دة ويزعل هو ومقدرشي اصلحة خالص دة بالكلام لازم اموت نفسي علشان اعوضه عن الخسارة دي ولا إية يا استاذة طعمية .
والزوجة طبعا لازم تكون حنينة مع زوجها قوي وعلي طول بضحك في وش زوجها  :4:   ::p:  :D  ::(:   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

::  
كلامك في التمام سارو 
 :: 
: :;):

----------


## saroo02

تشكر يا إبن البلد :D 
بس اكيد غلي عجبك في كلامي موضوع إن مش كل مرة هجيب هدية علي شان جيبك ميوجعكشي مش كدة  :;):

----------


## ta3mia

علشان اخلي الكلام اللي يعجبني و شيل اللي :Mad:  
المهم الرجالة شكلهم اتلموا على بعض و مش ها نخلص 
ربنا يستر

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

ياست طعميه هانم ................ !!!!!!!!!

لو كل واحد هيشيل ويحط إلي هو عايزه ........يبقى يقفلوا الموقع أحسن 
وكل واحد يروح بيته ............. ويا موقع مادخلك طعميه قصدي "شر"


:D :D :D :D :D

----------


## ta3mia

بس انا برضو عند رايي و مش ها غيره .. و انتي .. بكره الايام بالتجربة تعلمك ..... ايه الصح .. و ابقي افتكري

----------


## saroo02

:D 
يا جماعة بالهداوة إحنا إخوات والحكاية متستهلشي الخناق دة :
يا فرجو مش من حق أي حد يمنع اي واحد يقول رأية إلي هو مقتنع بية 
ويا طعمية ليكي نفس الكلام .
النقاش بين الاصحاب لازم يكون هادي 
وعلي فكرة يا طعمية الرجالة مش بيعرفوا يتفقوا علي الستات ممكن ست واحدة تفرق ميت راجل 
فمتخفيش من النقطة دي 

 ::(:

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

ماشي ........... حاضر 
أنا والله ما ليش دعوه بالي هي عايزه تعمله .......... 
أنا ما منعتهاش ولا حاجه والله ...... هي حره..... 
بس أنا كمان حره ........... أقول رأي براحتي ... 


كمان ........ قوليلوا يا طعميه إن إحنا مش أصحاب وبس ..........  ::  


 :7:  

:D  :D  :D :D :D :D 

 :7:

----------


## ta3mia

علشان خاطركم انتم بس انا ها سيب شعرها .. بس محدش يقدر يمنعني اني اعضها  ...  على العموم انا ها حاول مع فارق السن اني اكون انا الكبيرة... 
انتي في عندك حساسية مني ولا ايه

----------


## ابن مصر

احم  احم
انا  هنا

اوكي مين حايقولي 
اية الحكاية ومن الاول
علشان انا مكتنش معكم
اولا وبسرعة كدة
انتم الاثنين صح
الحكايةهي ان الست طع100 تقصد بان الهديا
شي مهم من وقت لااخر واعتقد برضة انها
تقصد بان الهديا مش في ثمنها -يعني مشمهم
تكون غالية ولا ثقيلة ولاحتي كبيرة
المهم انها تعبر بطريقة ما عن شعور الزوج
نحو زوجتة وانا اعتقد بان الرجل الذكي 
هو الذي يفعل ذلك-
علي راي المثل اللي بيقوي
بصلة المحب خروف
وكما اعتقد بان راي الست Miss. Virgo
بان العلاقة بين الرجل والست متكنش 
مدية بحث انها تخرب بيت اللي جابة الرجل
ويلعن اليوم اللي اتجوز فية
يعني خير الامور الوسط -مرة  -  مرة
مرة هدية ومرة فسحة واخرة عزومةمع كلمة طيبة
وهكذا   
صح الكلام  والا انا غلطان  -يا ستات
ابن مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

خلاص خلاص طعمية 
ربنا يخليكي
هههههههههه

 :3:   :3:   :3:  
أنا عايز دم مينفعش كده

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

أيوه ........ بالظبط ....... هو ده كان قصدي
أن الإنسان يبقى معتدل في كل حاجه ..... 
وأن خير الأمور الوسط !!

شكرا أبن مصر على التوضيح 

:D  :;):  


وإنت يا لي عارف نفسك ........ كفايه توليع في الدنيا بقى  :Mad:   :D

----------


## محمد على محمد

احسن حاجة ان انا مش متزوج
ريحت بالى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



















:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *
> 
> المكافأة الخامسة: 
> 
> "رسالة شكر" وفكرتها أن يكتب احد الزوجين رسالة شكر وتقدير على الجهود الذي يبذلها الآخر من أجل العائلة، ويغلفها بطريقة جميلة ثم يقدمها له على اعتبار أنها هدية، فمثل هذه اللحظات لا تنسى من قبل الزوجين، وتطبع في الذاكرة معنى جميلا للحياة الزوجية. 
> 
> 
> *


*
والله يا أحمد كتبنا " برقية شكر " طويلة عريضة وبرضه ما نفعش 

موضوع جميل جداً يستحق الرفع 

أطيب تحياتي 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------

